

Coinbase is down. - rafeed
https://coinbase.com

======
aryanet
I am new users of CoinBase. I personally have almost all my orders cancelled
since last Monday. Customer service is not responding.

------
rafeed
Just dropped $200 and I can't do anything about it.

------
misframer
Works for me now.

~~~
rafeed
It's been down intermittently for the last hour or so and was working for a
few minutes... It's down again though.

